# Se/Le los dije a ustedes.



## jinisabelking

1.¿por qué se debe decir "se lo dijo" y nunca es, en ninguna variedad dialectal "le lo dije"?
2.¿por qué hay el fenómeno por el que la marca de plural del objeto indirecto recae sobre el pronombre de lo objeto directo?, ej. "se los dije a ustedes"

Entonces, la primera creo que es que "se lo" es más fácil para pronunciar, "le lo" o "les los/las" es un poco complejo que "se los/las", pero la segunda no puedo entender nada.

Gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## Cal inhibes

La primera se aclara si dijeras: tuve que decírselo. Nunca dirías decírlelo. El *se* se refiere a lo que dice, no a quien se lo dice. 
En cuanto a atribuír al complemento indirecto plural el pronombre los, es incorrecto. 
No es correcto: Esto era peligroso: yo se los advertí. Debe ser: " Esto era peligroso, yo se lo advertí."
Salud


----------



## Aviador

Cal inhibes said:


> […] El *se* se refiere a lo que dice, no a quien se lo dice. […]


El *se* es la forma que toma el pronombre de objeto *indirecto* (es decir, a quien se dice algo) cuando se antepone al pronombre de complemento directo. La cosa dicha es el complemento directo:

_Dije una cosa a Juan_ → _Se la dije_. 
En cuanto a lo segundo (_Se los dije a ustedes_), se trata simplemente de un error. Si la cosa dicha es una sola (singular), el pronombre que corresponde es tambien singular:

_Dije una cosa a ustedes_ → _Se la dije_.
_Dije algo a ustedes_ → _Se lo dije_


----------



## Cal inhibes

Aviador said:


> El *se* es la forma que toma el pronombre de objeto *indirecto* (es decir, a quien se dice algo) cuando se antepone al pronombre de complemento directo. La cosa dicha es el complemento directo:
> 
> _Dije una cosa a Juan_ → _Se la dije_.
> En cuanto a lo segundo (_Se los dije a ustedes_), se trata simplemente de un error. Si la cosa dicha es una sola (singular), el pronombre que corresponde es tambien singular:
> 
> _Dije una cosa a ustedes_ → _Se la dije_.
> _Dije algo a ustedes_ → _Se lo dije_


Tienes razón. Lo siento. Fue un quid pro quo de mi parte.
gracias


----------



## Erreconerre

jinisabelking said:


> 1.¿por qué se debe decir "se lo dijo" y nunca es, en ninguna variedad dialectal "le lo dije"?
> 2.¿por qué hay el fenómeno por el que la marca de plural del objeto indirecto recae sobre el pronombre de lo objeto directo?, ej. "se los dije a ustedes"
> 
> Entonces, la primera creo que es que "se lo" es más fácil para pronunciar, "le lo" o "les los/las" es un poco complejo que "se los/las", pero la segunda no puedo entender nada.
> 
> Gracias por su respuesta.


No sé la razón, supongo que se escucha mejor; el caso es que se evita el uso de dos pronombres que comienzan con la letra _ele._ En este caso, uno se cambia por otro que comienza con_ ese.
_Por ejemplo: _Yo dije el secreto a Juan._
El objeto directo es_ el secret_o; podemos sustituir este objeto directo por el pronombre_ lo_:
_Yo lo dije a Juan._Y aquí _lo_ significa es lo mismo que_ el secreto.
_
El objeto indirecto es_ Juan_, introducido por la preposición_ a.
_El objeto indirecto se sustituye por el pronombre_ le_.
Y se puede decir:_ Yo le dije el secreto_. 
En esta frase_ le_ significa _a Juan_.

En la primera frase se sustituyó el objeto directo;en la segunda, el indirecto.
Sustituyendo los dos, el directo y el indirecto, quedaría:
Yo _le lo_ dije.
 En donde _le_, es lo mismo que a Juan; y _lo_, el secreto.
El primer pronombre, _le_, se cambia por _se_: Yo se lo dije. Y supongo que este cambio es por razones fonéticas.

*a) Variante formal de le(s). Cuando el pronombre de dativo le(s) precede a alguno de los pronombres de acusativo de tercera persona lo(s), la(s), adopta la forma se: Les compré caramelos > Se los compré; Le puse los zapatos > Se los puse. En cuanto a la transferencia del rasgo plural del dativo invariable se al pronombre de acusativo que le sigue (Les di un premio > *(marca de incorrección)*Se los di), →*


----------



## jinisabelking

sí entiendo que gramáticamente lo segundo (se los dije a ustedes) es incorrecto, es que puedo oírlo por la calle, pero no sé por qué la gente por calle dice así


----------



## jinisabelking

Aviador said:


> El *se* es la forma que toma el pronombre de objeto *indirecto* (es decir, a quien se dice algo) cuando se antepone al pronombre de complemento directo. La cosa dicha es el complemento directo:
> 
> _Dije una cosa a Juan_ → _Se la dije_.
> En cuanto a lo segundo (_Se los dije a ustedes_), se trata simplemente de un error. Si la cosa dicha es una sola (singular), el pronombre que corresponde es tambien singular:
> 
> _Dije una cosa a ustedes_ → _Se la dije_.
> _Dije algo a ustedes_ → _Se lo dije_


sí entiendo que gramáticamente lo segundo (se los dije a ustedes) es incorrecto, es que puedo oírlo por la calle, pero no sé por qué la gente por calle dice así


----------



## Idóneo

jinisabelking said:


> Sí, entiendo que gramáticamente lo segundo (se los dije a ustedes) es incorrecto, es que puedo oírlo por la calle, pero no sé por qué la gente por la calle dice así.



Hola, jinisabelking. He corregido tu texto. Aunque la frase se entiende le falta un par de detalles.
Sobre la frase *"Se los dije"*, la he podido escuchar viendo alguna película del sur de América, posiblemente de Méjico, aunque ese aspecto mejor que nos lo aclare alguien que tenga noticias más ciertas.
También recuerdo haber escuchado otra construcción parecida, que al igual que la primera me sorprendió por lo inhabitual y extaño.
Me refiero a *"Se los advertí"*. Lo correcto sería decir "Se lo advertí", o "Te lo advertí", dependiendo de si se quiere utilizar el tuteo o el voseo.
Felicidades por su buen nivel de español.


----------



## Aviador

Idóneo, estoy de acuerdo contigo, excepto en una cosa: México no está en el "sur de América", sino en Norteamérica. Sudamérica va de Colombia por el norte a Chile por el Sur.


----------



## flljob

Les dije el nombre = se lo dije
les dije los nombres = se los dije

Hay un artículo en que se explica por qué hay la tendencia de poner en plural un acusativo singular, cuando el plural es el indirecto. El autor se apellida Moreno de Alba.


----------



## GAELSR

jinisabelking said:


> 1.¿por qué se debe decir "se lo dijo" y nunca es, en ninguna variedad dialectal "le lo dije"?
> 2.¿por qué hay el fenómeno por el que la marca de plural del objeto indirecto recae sobre el pronombre de lo objeto directo?, ej. "se los dije a ustedes"
> 
> Entonces, la primera creo que es que "se lo" es más fácil para pronunciar, "le lo" o "les los/las" es un poco complejo que "se los/las", pero la segunda no puedo entender nada.
> 
> Gracias por su respuesta.



Esa "s" en las formas _*se los dije a ustedes*_, tiene una función que en sí es para darle apoyo al pronombre "se" y así dejar de ser repetitivo en cuanto a:

-Se lo dije (a usted, a él, a ella)
-Se los dije (a ustedes, a ellos, a ellas). Con esta forma, se evita la repetición innecesaria de los pronombres entre paréntesis: No creo que *ustedes* no lo hayan entendido, si _*se los*_ expliqué (con el valor de *les expliqué*) más de viente veces.

Curiosamente, el pronombre "los" viene a adquirir el valor de "se", ya que en castellano no puede decirse *ses lo *dije (a ustedes, a ellos, a ellas). Ésta, según infiero, es la razón por la que se da este fenómeno en vastos lugares de hispanoamérica. Éste ha llegado incluso hasta los estratos más elevados, culturalmente hablando. Y así, usted escuchará *Se los* _prohíbo_ (con el valor de _*les *_prohíbo), aunque se hable de una sola cosa. Esto para hacer diferencia con _*Se lo* prohíbo,_ pues me atrevería a decir que muchos hispanoamericanos, con _*Se lo* prohíbo_, entenderían que se habla _*única y exclusivamente*_ de una sola persona y no de varias.

Tampoco hay confunsión a la hora de decir esto:

Les dije a ellos los secretos ---> Se los dije (donde *los* se refiere a los secretos y quizás a las personas)
Les señalé el error a ellos ---> Se los señalé (caso especial donde *se los* equivale a _*les*_)

Yo no tildo de erróneo este uso.

Buen día.


----------



## GAELSR

Idóneo said:


> Hola, jinisabelking. He corregido tu texto. Aunque la frase se entiende le falta un par de detalles.
> Sobre la frase *"Se los dije"*, la he podido escuchar viendo alguna película del sur de América, posiblemente de Méjico, aunque ese aspecto mejor que nos lo aclare alguien que tenga noticias más ciertas.
> También recuerdo haber escuchado otra construcción parecida, que al igual que la primera me sorprendió por lo inhabitual y extaño.
> Me refiero a *"Se los advertí"*. Lo correcto sería decir "Se lo advertí", o "Te lo advertí", dependiendo de si se quiere utilizar el tuteo o el voseo.
> Felicidades por su buen nivel de español.



Y se le escucha en Argentina y otros países.

Para ustedes que sí tienen este sistema Os lo dije, no les es necesario hacer diferencia. Además, allá en España el uso de usted y ustedes es poco en comparación con el dado en hispanoamérica. A éste, aúnasele que "se" puede significar a él, a ella, a usted, a ustedes, a ellos, a ellas. Creo que el pobre "se" ha de agradecer que se le quite semejante carga semántica.

No creo que *Se los advertí*, con el valor de *Les advertí*, sea menos correcto que decir *Vamos a por él*, que esto último se lo he escuchado a muchos españoles.

Véase este vínculo. El autor es argentino:
http://books.google.com.mx/books?id...YQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=Se los agradezco&f=false


----------



## duvija

Se escucha ese ' error' en todos lados (ya sé, van a decir que en España no, pero créanme, es muy común). El hecho es que necesitamos un plural porque semánticamente hay uno, y lo enchufamos donde se pueda. Como no existe ' ses'  lo ponemos en el otro clítico. Esa es la razón de los plurales corridos.


----------



## flljob

Y es que sí es un error. Usar "los" para el singular es inocrrecto.


----------



## Erreconerre

GAELSR said:


> Esa "s" en las formas _*se los dije a ustedes*_, tiene una función que en sí es para darle apoyo al pronombre "se" y así dejar de ser repetitivo en cuanto a:
> 
> -Se lo dije (a usted, a él, a ella)
> -Se los dije (a ustedes, a ellos, a ellas). Con esta forma, se evita la repetición innecesaria de los pronombres entre paréntesis: No creo que *ustedes* no lo hayan entendido, si _*se los*_ expliqué (con el valor de *les expliqué*) más de viente veces.
> 
> Curiosamente, el pronombre "los" viene a adquirir el valor de "se", ya que en castellano no puede decirse *ses lo *dije (a ustedes, a ellos, a ellas). Ésta, según infiero, es la razón por la que se da este fenómeno en vastos lugares de hispanoamérica. Éste ha llegado incluso hasta los estratos más elevados, culturalmente hablando. Y así, usted escuchará *Se los* _prohíbo_ (con el valor de _*les *_prohíbo), aunque se hable de una sola cosa. Esto para hacer diferencia con _*Se lo* prohíbo,_ pues me atrevería a decir que muchos hispanoamericanos, con _*Se lo* prohíbo_, entenderían que se habla _*única y exclusivamente*_ de una sola persona y no de varias.
> 
> Tampoco hay confunsión a la hora de decir esto:
> 
> Les dije a ellos los secretos ---> Se los dije (donde *los* se refiere a los secretos y quizás a las personas)
> Les señalé el error a ellos ---> Se los señalé (caso especial donde *se los* equivale a _*les*_)
> 
> Yo no tildo de erróneo este uso.
> 
> Buen día.


Que se hable a una a varias personas no tiene nada que ver para que se diga* lo* o se diga *los*. Estás confundiendo el objeto directo con el objeto indirecto. 

Si se da un mensaja a una persona, se dice* lo *di. 
Si se da un mensaje a muchas personas, también se dice _*lo*_ di. 
O sea, a una persona *se lo di*, a muchas *personas se lo di*. Porque *lo *es el objeto directo, y el objeto directo es un mensaje, masculino, singular. 

Si se dan muchos mensajes a una persona, se dice *se los di*. Aunque se trate una persona. 
Si se dan muchos mensajes a muchas personas, se dice *se los di.*


----------



## Kaxgufen

jinisabelking said:


> (...)
> 2.¿por qué *hay* *el fenómeno* por el que la marca de plural del objeto indirecto recae sobre el pronombre de lo objeto directo?, ej. "se los dije a ustedes"
> 
> (...)



Qué grande...recién en el número 13 duvija da la respuesta que pide Jinisabelking.

Todos dicen que está mal, pero nadie explica por qué *existe *el fenómeno..._porque no encontramos la marca de plural, sentimos su falta  y la ponemos donde mejor queda_. Aunque Duvija lo explica mejor...


----------



## Erreconerre

Kaxgufen said:


> Qué grande...recién en el número 13 duvija da la respuesta que pide Jinisabelking.
> 
> Todos dicen que está mal, pero nadie explica por qué *existe *el fenómeno..._porque no encontramos la marca de plural, sentimos su falta  y la ponemos donde mejor queda_. Aunque Duvija lo explica mejor...



La gramática no habla de estos fenómenos. Así que gramaticalmente no hay nada qué explicar.
Lo único que cuenta es la teoría gramatical sobre el uso del objeto directo y el indirecto.
Lo demás son invenciones o deducciones que carecen de autoridad académica.
Si conocemos la teoría de estos adjuntos verbales no deberíamos de tener ninguna duda. Y deberíamos de saber cuándo se plurarliza ese *lo*, y cuándo se usa en femenino singular y en femenino plural.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Erreconerre said:


> La gramática no habla de estos fenómenos. Así que gramaticalmente no hay nada qué explicar.
> Lo único que cuenta es la teoría gramatical sobre el uso del objeto directo y el indirecto.
> Lo demás son invenciones o deducciones que carecen de autoridad académica.
> Si conocemos la teoría de estos adjuntos verbales no deberíamos de tener ninguna duda. Y deberíamos de saber cuándo se plurarliza ese *lo*, y cuándo se usa en femenino singular y en femenino plural.



Acá estamos para (básicamente) contestar lo que se nos pregunta y no para hacer bandera de autoridad académica (¿querés leerme decir que NO TENGO autoridad académica en estos temas? NO, NO LA TENGO. EN OTRAS COSAS SÍ, PERO EN ESTO SOY AUTODIDACTA) 
Obviamente no se puede dar una explicación gramatical de algo que no la tiene. Pero la pregunta está y hay que darle respuesta. 

Un periodista le preguntó al decano de la facultad de Medicina por qué el virus de la hepatitis B causaba cancer de hígado. El decano con tono de indignación tal vez por lo inesperado de la pregunta, respondió: ¡Porque es un virus oncógeno!
Y el vulgo siguió en la ignorancia.

Un saludo. Kx


----------



## duvija

Erreconerre said:


> La gramática no habla de estos fenómenos. Así que gramaticalmente no hay nada qué explicar.
> Lo único que cuenta es la teoría gramatical sobre el uso del objeto directo y el indirecto.
> Lo demás son invenciones o deducciones que carecen de autoridad académica.
> Si conocemos la teoría de estos adjuntos verbales no deberíamos de tener ninguna duda. Y deberíamos de saber cuándo se plurarliza ese *lo*, y cuándo se usa en femenino singular y en femenino plural.



La gramática sí habla de estos fenómenos, tanto como al insistir, por ejemplo, en que _dijistes/quisistes_ está mal dicho. Al decir que está mal, ya se están juzgando temas gramaticales. ¿O solamente dice lo que está bien? ¿A qué le llamás 'gramática? (la respuesta no la intentes. Es compleja).

El problema con el plural inexistente ' ses' es que es más la gente que le agrega una ' s' al clítico que se lo permite, que la que habla ' bien'. (Leî hace tiempo unos trabajos sobre este tema, y escribí uno también - y no, no está en la web, pero juran que a fin de año...). No es una novedad y tiene siglos de uso. El problema es qué se hace cuando un ' error' se usa más que lo que sigue la regla. Digamos que son fenómenos que se dan y al fin, la gente gana y la regla gramatical cambia. La RAE hace lo que puede. No se puede adivinar el futuro.


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> Qué grande...recién en el número 13 duvija da la respuesta que pide Jinisabelking.
> 
> Todos dicen que está mal, pero nadie explica por qué *existe *el fenómeno..._porque no encontramos la marca de plural, sentimos su falta  y la ponemos donde mejor queda_. Aunque Duvija lo explica mejor...



Gracias. Confieso que no soy autodidacta... Llevo años peleando...


----------



## Erreconerre

Kaxgufen said:


> Acá estamos para (básicamente) contestar lo que se nos pregunta y no para hacer bandera de autoridad académica (¿querés leerme decir que NO TENGO autoridad académica en estos temas? NO, NO LA TENGO. EN OTRAS COSAS SÍ, PERO EN ESTO SOY AUTODIDACTA)
> Obviamente no se puede dar una explicación gramatical de algo que no la tiene. Pero la pregunta está y hay que darle respuesta.
> 
> Un periodista le preguntó al decano de la facultad de Medicina por qué el virus de la hepatitis B causaba cancer de hígado. El decano con tono de indignación tal vez por lo inesperado de la pregunta, respondió: ¡Porque es un virus oncógeno!
> Y el vulgo siguió en la ignorancia.
> 
> Un saludo. Kx


Dejemos en paz a los médicos y sus hígados. Bastante problema tenemos para identificar y tratar como tal al objeto directo de una oración.

Lo que tú aquí dices que no tiene respuesta, sí la tiene. Y te lo repito: la respuesta es que aprendamos a identificar, conocer y saber las características de los adjuntos verbales. Porque el que dice* se los dije* y sustituye *los* por un objeto directo de número singular está demostrando que no conoce la teoría. La respuesta a esta falta de respeto a las normas es la ignorancia de quien habla. Y ésa es la respuesta que sí existe.
Si tuviéramos conocimientos de los adjuntos verbales (que la mayoría de la gente aprende en forma autodidacta) no oiríamos cosas tan absurdas como las que se oyen cuando no se tiene idea de la teoría gramatical.


----------



## Erreconerre

duvija said:


> La gramática sí habla de estos fenómenos, tanto como al insistir, por ejemplo, en que _dijistes/quisistes_ está mal dicho. Al decir que está mal, ya se están juzgando temas gramaticales. ¿O solamente dice lo que está bien? ¿A qué le llamás 'gramática? (la respuesta no la intentes. Es compleja).
> 
> El problema con el plural inexistente ' ses' es que es más la gente que le agrega una ' s' al clítico que se lo permite, que la que habla ' bien'. (Leî hace tiempo unos trabajos sobre este tema, y escribí uno también - y no, no está en la web, pero juran que a fin de año...). No es una novedad y tiene siglos de uso. El problema es qué se hace cuando un ' error' se usa más que lo que sigue la regla. Digamos que son fenómenos que se dan y al fin, la gente gana y la regla gramatical cambia. La RAE hace lo que puede. No se puede adivinar el futuro.


La gramática no tiene nada que explicar sobre la falta de conocimientos del hablante. Sólo te dice si es correcto o incorrecto lo que se dice. Pero de eso a que se ponga a explicar porque se habla incorrectamente hay mucha diferencia.
No veo mayor problema con _ses_ (que apenas ahora tengo conocimientos que existe, mucho menos voy a haber leído una explicación de por qué se dice ses y no _se_), y quien usa_ lo_ por_ los_ sólo demuestra que no sabe lo que dice. Pero el que se toma la molestia de estudiar un poco para aprender lo que dice, no anda hablando esas incoherencias.


----------



## Erreconerre

Kaxgufen said:


> Acá estamos para (básicamente) contestar lo que se nos pregunta y no para hacer bandera de autoridad académica* (¿querés leerme decir que NO TENGO autoridad académica en estos temas? NO, NO LA TENGO. EN OTRAS COSAS SÍ, PERO EN ESTO SOY AUTODIDACTA) *
> Obviamente no se puede dar una explicación gramatical de algo que no la tiene. Pero la pregunta está y hay que darle respuesta.
> 
> Un periodista le preguntó al decano de la facultad de Medicina por qué el virus de la hepatitis B causaba cancer de hígado. El decano con tono de indignación tal vez por lo inesperado de la pregunta, respondió: ¡Porque es un virus oncógeno!
> Y el vulgo siguió en la ignorancia.
> 
> Un saludo. Kx


Yo no estoy considerando que tú tengas o no tengas autoridad académica, porque doy por descontado que no la tienes, igual que yo. Hablo de quien es académico, de quien pertenece a la Real Academia, por ejemplo. Y no tengo ninguna duda que tú, como yo, no tenemos ese privilegio.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No respondés y redescribís la pregunta como el decano.
La pregunta (d¡cha en otros términos) es por el motivo de existencia de un fenómeno.
La ignorancia no es suficiente, es más te diria que la ignorancia podrá justificar pero no puede explicar nada. 
Y lo mejor de todo y que más pulpa trae, es que el hablante pseudoignorante es más claro y conciso que el cultivado. 
Porque el sentido plural que está en "Os lo dije" se pierde y se hace ambiguo al cambiar de pronombre y decir "Se lo dije (¿a uno, a varios?)" y se recupera agregando esa *ese* inculta, inexplicable, molestosa y urticante, pero expresiva como la que más. 

Un abrazo, Kx


----------



## Erreconerre

Kaxgufen said:


> No respondés y redescribís la pregunta como el decano.
> La pregunta (d¡cha en otros términos) es por el motivo de existencia de un fenómeno.
> La ignorancia no es suficiente, es más te diria que la ignorancia podrá justificar pero no puede explicar nada.
> Y lo mejor de todo y que más pulpa trae, es que el hablante pseudoignorante es más claro y conciso que el cultivado.
> Porque el sentido plural que está en "Os lo dije" se pierde y se hace ambiguo al cambiar de pronombre y decir "Se lo dije (¿a uno, a varios?)" y se recupera agregando esa *ese* inculta, inexplicable, molestosa y urticante, pero expresiva como la que más.
> 
> Un abrazo, Kx


Se respeta o no se respeta la norma. La razón de por qué se haga es asunto aparte. Lo recomendable es conocer las reglas del objeto directo. Eso nos dirá si estamos bien o estamos mal. Porque la norma es la voz de los académicos, de los que conocen bien el tema.

Pero dejemos esto así. Si piensas que la ignorancia no es motivo para hablar mal, no tiene caso seguir con esto. Nunca te voy a convencer de que el conocimiento de la norma gramatical nos quita de andar hablando cosas raras; ni de que quien tiene los conocimientos que se requieren no las habla.


----------



## Cal inhibes

La gente del común tiende a caer en este error gramatical por las razones que se han explicado en este hilo. 
La gente que entiende el fondo del asunto, porque sabe la suficiente gramática, quisiera tratar de corregir este error de la gente común. 
 Pero infortunadamente la explicación de por qué es un error no es nada fácil. Hay que hablar de complementos, partículas y otras cosas aburridoras. Mi experiencia personal en este campo ha sido frustrante. 
Es un verdadero reto pedagógico construir una cadena lógica de ejemplos simples que vaya llevando al "alumno" a visualizar las razones detrás de la verdad. 
Sería grandioso tener algún día un pequeño "catecismo Astete", aprendido de memoria, que nos ayudara a erradicar, como casi se erradicó la viruela, esta fastidiosa plaga del "losismo".
Cordial saludo


----------



## Kaxgufen

Erreconerre said:


> Se respeta o no se respeta la norma. La razón de por qué se haga es asunto aparte. Lo recomendable es conocer las reglas del objeto directo. Eso nos dirá si estamos bien o estamos mal. Porque la norma es la voz de los académicos, de los que conocen bien el tema.



Acá no preguntaron porqué no se respeta la norma como si le debiéramos obediencia al rey de España. 
Es justamente *la razón de por qué se hace* y que vos colocás como asunto aparte lo que habia que responder.

Un saludo, hoy comemos _almóndigas_ (porque nos lo permite la RAE ) que luego irán a parar al _ses._

*ses**.*
 (Del lat. _sessus_, asiento).
* 1.* m._ Ar._ y_ Mur._ Extremo final del intestino.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## jmx

Me da miedo meterme en este melonar, pero quería por lo menos explicar lo mismo que dice Duvija, de otra manera: lo que está mal es la ortografía. "se lo", "se los", etc., aunque se escriban separado, son una sola palabra, y así se escribían en el español medieval (gelos, gelas, ...). Probablemente se optó por escribirlo separado por evitar el problema de que en otros casos sí son dos palabras, por ejemplo en "Aquí se los conoce bien".

Quizá sería mejor abrir otro hilo para que alguien explicara de dónde emanan esas "reglas gramaticales" que por lo que se ve hay que "conocer y respetar".


----------



## duvija

Ahhhh, emanan todas del mismo sitio. La gloriosa RAE (que tiene lo bueno pero también lo otro). 

Como ejemplo déjenme darles el de " Los adjetivos que siguen a varios sustantivos de género diferente, tienen ser de género masculino plural" . Considerando que el artículo que precede a los sustantivos, concuerda con el más cercano (el primero en la lista, en género y número), no queda claro por qué alguien decidió que la regla debe cambiar para los que los siguen. Pero es la regla y seguimos pateando contra los que no la cumplen. Puede venir por razones históricas, pero estas son muy oscuras y lejanas y no tenemos la historia de cada palabra en la cabeza. Como resultado, vienen las preguntas de ' de qué género tiene que ser el ...'  pero al hablar, nos pasamos la regla por las ... narices, y lo decimos rápido como nos resulta cómodo.

Es el mismo caso de lo que estamos tratando: Como nunca existió 'ses' la regla nos deja con un plural frustrado, y como nos dicen los psicólogos, las frustraciones hay que solucionarlas. 
No lo digo en broma, simplemente que es uno de los casos donde la semántica y la morfología chocan, y suele ganar el módulo más superficial (pero no siempre, no me acusen). 
Si la gramática consta de semántica, sintaxis y morfología, pero le agregamos la fonología y la fonética (en orden de aparición en la superficie, o sea en el habla común) podemos ver que suele ganar lo más cercano a la superficie. Y las protestas, al caño... 
Respetamos las reglas más en el lenguaje escrito que en el hablado, por supuesto, pero el idioma empezó hablándose... Cuando apareció la escritura, hubo que inventar reglas para asegurarse que los hablantes se entiendieran entre s'i, fundamentalmente al leer.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Paradojalmente esos ignorantes que manejan mal la palabra y no tienen el nirvana de la autoridad académica, son los que traen cambio y evolución al idioma. 
Si no hiciéramos más que cumplir las reglas a rajatabla aun estaríamos hablando ¿sánscrito?. Y eso sí que es oscurantismo e intemperancia, la gran flauta.


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> Paradojalmente esos ignorantes que manejan mal la palabra y no tienen el nirvana de la autoridad académica, son los que traen cambio y evolución al idioma.
> Si no hiciéramos más que cumplir las reglas a rajatabla aun estaríamos hablando ¿sánscrito?. Y eso sí que es oscurantismo e intemperancia, la gran flauta.



Exactamente.


----------



## Erreconerre

Kaxgufen said:


> Acá no preguntaron porqué no se respeta la norma como si le debiéramos obediencia al rey de España.
> Es justamente *la razón de por qué se hace* y que vos colocás como asunto aparte lo que habia que responder.
> 
> Un saludo, hoy comemos _almóndigas_ (porque nos lo permite la RAE ) que luego irán a parar al _ses._
> 
> *ses**.*
> (Del lat. _sessus_, asiento).
> * 1.* m._ Ar._ y_ Mur._ Extremo final del intestino.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



La razón por la que la gente carece de conocimientos gramaticales sí es asunto aparte del estudio de la gramática. Y la razón por la que se comete el error del que se viene hablando desde el principio del hilo no es otro más que la ignorancia. Si yo ignoro la norma no voy a hablar con corrección, y voy a decir *se los dije *cuando no se debe. Y te repito, otra vez, que el que la gente sea o no sea ignorante no lo contempla el estudio de la gramática. Es asunto muy pero muy muy aparte. 
La respuesta es sólo una: ignorancia.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Erreconerre said:


> La razón por la que la gente carece de conocimientos gramaticales sí es asunto aparte del estudio de la gramática. Y la razón por la que se comete el error del que se viene hablando desde el principio del hilo no es otro más que la ignorancia. Si yo ignoro la norma no voy a hablar con corrección, y voy a decir *se los dije *cuando no se debe. Y te repito, otra vez, que el que la gente sea o no sea ignorante no lo contempla el estudio de la gramática. Es asunto muy pero muy muy aparte.
> La respuesta es sólo una: ignorancia.




La acusación de ignorancia es el árbol que te tapa el bosque. 

¿Por qué se comen las eses? Por ignorancia.
¿Por qué aspiran la s de mosca? Por ignorancia.
¿Por qué sesean, cecean o pronuncian mal las des? Por ignorancia.
¿Por qué se dejaron de usar el pretérito perfecto del indicativo o el futuro del subjuntivo? Por ignorancia. 

La ignorancia acá es nada más que una condición de contorno, que pretende explicar tanto que no explica nada.
Por ejemplo, no puede explicar que la gente que conoce la norma aún así cometa el error correspondiente.

Porque la explicación está en otra parte. 

Releé los aportes de Duvija y vas a ver lo equivocado que estás.

Un abrazo Erreconerre, no sea que pienses que tengo algo contra vos. Kx.


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> La acusación de ignorancia es el árbol que te tapa el bosque.
> 
> ¿Por qué se comen las eses? Por ignorancia.
> ¿Por qué aspiran la s de mosca? Por ignorancia.
> ¿Por qué sesean, cecean o pronuncian mal las des? Por ignorancia.
> ¿Por qué se dejaron de usar el pretérito perfecto del indicativo o el futuro del subjuntivo? Por ignorancia.
> 
> La ignorancia acá es nada más que una condición de contorno, que pretende explicar tanto que no explica nada.
> Por ejemplo, no puede explicar que la gente que conoce la norma aún así cometa el error correspondiente.
> 
> Porque la explicación está en otra parte.
> 
> Releé los aportes de Duvija y vas a ver lo equivocado que estás.
> 
> Un abrazo Erreconerre, no sea que pienses que tengo algo contra vos. Kx.



Para mi gran terror, estoy muy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que dijiste. Y por erreconerre no me preocupo porque nos conocemos en este foro desde hace tiempo. Nada de guerras. A veces de acuerdo, a veces no.


----------



## GAELSR

Erreconerre said:


> Que se hable a una a varias personas no tiene nada que ver para que se diga* lo* o se diga *los*. Estás confundiendo el objeto directo con el objeto indirecto.



Créame que no confundo cuál es el objeto directo e indirecto en la oración "Se los he dicho". Según la gramática tradicional, *se (a usted, a él, a ella, a ustedes, a ellos, a ellas)* es el objeto indirecto y *los* el directo. No hay mayor dificultad en reconocer esto. Lo que yo expliqué es cómo la gente resuelve la ausencia de un plural en donde lo percibe. Tan lo reconozco que me parece debiera haber un apartado en las nuevas gramáticas para poder darle una mejor solución a lo que hasta ahora se ha percibido como un error y que millones de hispanoparlantes dudaría que lo perciban como tal. Achacarle esto a la ignorancia no creo que sea una buena explicación.

Me parece que este "*Se los* repetí (donde *se los* se vuelve *les*)", va más allá de una simple explicación gramatical de primaria. Si a esto sólo nos atenemos, el español es en sí un montón de errores gramaticales y de toda índole en relación con su antecesor el latín. Ni dudo ni por un momento que los gramáticos latinos también hubieran querido exterminar aquella forma del protorromance que hoy se ha convertido en el español.

También soy de México y ese "se los agradezco" por "se lo agradezco a ustedes, ellos...", lo escucho en niveles intelecuales que me imagino a usted le infartaría, pero allí está, discriminado y todo (sólo por algunos), más vivo que el estándar "se lo agradezco", tan raro y únicamente dirigido a una sola persona. A veces nadar contra la corriente puede ser innecesario. Pero bueno, tampoco soy yo un portador de la lengua correcta.


----------



## flljob

Lee esto. 

No es "le los" porque lo correcto es "se lo/los". Esa es la norma, y probablemente se originón por cuestiones de eufonía.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
No agrego nada nuevo en realidad, solo recalco que acá no se usa ese vicio lingüístico (¿sobrecorrección?) entre la gente del común, pero sí se oye en la televisión y la de los estratos altos, acaso por ser fácilmente influenciables por traducciones y doblajes hechos en México y Estados Unidos.

Por mucho que se use y se argumente el uso, una frase como: «El secreto ya se los dije a ustedes» nos suena terriblemente afectada por acá.

Saludos,


----------



## chamyto

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> No agrego nada nuevo en realidad, solo recalco que acá no se usa ese vicio lingüístico (¿sobrecorrección?) entre la gente del común, pero sí se oye en la televisión y la de estratos altos, acaso por ser fácilmente influenciables por traducciones y doblajes hechos en México y Estados Unidos.
> 
> Por mucho que se use y se argumente el uso, una frase como: «El secreto ya se los dije a ustedes» nos suena terriblemente afectada por acá.
> 
> Saludos,



Por aquí también, a menos que digas "los secretos ya se los dije a ustedes" .

Saludos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola

_El secreto ya se los dije a ustedes._

Éste no es un buen ejemplo. El _a ustedes_ ya explicita *el plural que necesitamos* (como indicaban *duvija* y otros). El asunto se complica cuando el plural no se puede indicar con nada... y entonces uno lo encaja donde uno puede...

_Yo ya se lo había dicho..._

Suena como si yo se lo hubiera dicho *a una sola persona.*.. pero si se lo hubiera dicho a más de uno... parece que falta algo... un plural obviamente.

Oralmente yo cometo ese error casi a diario...


----------



## Milton Sand

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola
> 
> _El secreto ya se los dije a ustedes._
> 
> Éste no es un buen ejemplo. El _a ustedes_ ya explicita *el plural que necesitamos* (como indicaban *duvija* y otros). El asunto se complica cuando el plural no se puede indicar con nada... y entonces uno lo encaja donde uno puede...
> 
> _Yo ya se lo había dicho..._
> 
> Suena como si yo se lo hubiera dicho *a una sola persona.*.. pero si se lo hubiera dicho a más de uno... parece que falta algo... un plural obviamente.
> 
> Oralmente yo cometo ese error casi a diario...


Sí, bueno, tienes razón: Ahí el complemento explícito evidencia demasiado la incorrección. Entonces lo simplifico: «El secreto ya se los dije». ¡Pero aún suena raro!  (Acabo de ensayarlo con mis hermanos que están de visita; mi hermano varón dice que he hablado como los de CSI).

Saludos,


----------



## duvija

Confesión: yo siempre uso lo que me salga, plural o no. Me di cuenta al tratar de escribir exámenes para mis ex-alumnos. Para que se alegren, éramos 12 profesores, todos de países diferentes, incluyendo 2 de España. Y metíamos la pata constantemente. Tanto que decidimos no poner ejercicios sobre ese tema, porque si ni los profesores eran tan cuidadosos, no íbamos a obligar a los pobrecitos alumnos a pensar '_ ¿objeto indirecto? uf, no, directo? plural? yo que sé! _


----------



## Milton Sand

Incluso el error aparece con CD femenino singular y DI masculino plural: «Caballeros, esa confesión jamás se las diría».


duvija said:


> Confesión: yo siempre uso lo que me salga, plural o no. Me di cuenta al tratar de escribir exámenes para mis ex-alumnos. Para que se alegren, éramos 12 profesores, todos de países diferentes, incluyendo 2 de España. Y metíamos la pata constantemente. Tanto que decidimos no poner ejercicios sobre ese tema, porque si ni los profesores eran tan cuidadosos, no íbamos a obligar a los pobrecitos alumnos a pensar '_ ¿objeto indirecto? uf, no, directo? plural? yo que sé! _


¡Pillada! 

Acá en Colombia (imagino que en otros lares también, que la que voy a mencionar es fácil de hacer) he notado que algunos prefieren sortear el asunto bien sea quitando el pronombre de objeto directo y volviendo el indirecto al convencional «les», o bien quitando el indirecto y dejando el directo singular: 
—Siempre esperamos que nos dijeras el secreto.
—¡Pero si claramente *les **dije*! / —¡Pero si claramente *lo dije*!

Saludos, que ya me caigo de sueño.


----------

